# Tank is bigger than the stand



## warlord (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok so my problem is my tank stand is 13 inches wide and the tank I want to put on it is 18 inches wide...can i use this tank and stand together or do I need the stand to be wider than the tank is


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Figure about 12 pounds a gallon on tank. That's a lot of weight to be on the glass and teetering on the edge. Be safe and get one that fits


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ya I agree, there is a lot of weight in a filled aquarium, if your stand isn't built for the right size of tank, then it can bow or break. Or you can end up with a cracked aquarium without the stand on the sides. Bettter safe than sorry and make sure it fits the stand well.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Years ago, when i was young and had a 20 long fish tank, I had it on an end table as a stand. The tank hung over the edges a few inches on both sides. I thought nothing of it, I mean i was maybe 13 years old. Anyway, lets just say that one day the tank started to leak and I had to buy a new one. 

Long story short, the pressure from the weight of the water/rocks/ect caused the tank crack and leak.

I say do not risk it. Buy a bigger stand, or just put the tank on the floor. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## warlord (Feb 11, 2012)

What if I put a piece of ply wood that's big enough on the stand than sit the tank on top of that


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That should more than work.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a 55 on a 36" (30 gal) iron stand, but we extended it with 2x4s. What the edge sits on must be rigid enough to support the weight of the tank without bending. Put on a nice, strong top on and you can cantilever 1/5 of a side off each side with 3/5 centered on the stand. But I don't think 3/8" plywood will do it. Something like a countertop or make a tank-sized rectangle out of 2x4s.


----------



## warlord (Feb 11, 2012)

ok thanks im gonna go visit homedepot


----------

